# Impossible de mettre a jour sur ios5 Ipad2



## eyloiz (16 Octobre 2011)

Bonsoir, 

Il m'est impossible de mettre a jour mon Ipad pour le passer sur iOs 5. J'ai déjà essayé de le mettre en mode DFU pour le restaurer mais apres le telechargement du logiciel il me met un message d'erreur qui dit : " Un pb est survenu lors du telechargement du logiciel de l Ipad. La connexion reseau a expiré. Assurez vous que les reglages reseau st corrects et que votre connexion reseau est active ou réessayez plus tard. Erreur -3259". La restauration sarrête et il faut a chaque fois recommencer le tout. Si quelqu'un a déjà connu ça ou pense avoir une solution ce me serait très utile. Merci d'avance.


----------



## funnoam (17 Octobre 2011)

Hop tu télécharge ton firmware ici : http://www.felixbruns.de/iPod/firmware/

Ensuite tu fais shift+restaurer et tu choisis ton ipsw téléchargé.


----------

